# Adodc - Neue Tabelle anlegen?



## daDom (29. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Ich hab ne Datenbank in mein Programm eingebunden und möchte jeden Monat eine neue Tabelle erstellen.

Mit welchem Befehl bekomm ich das hin?


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. Mai 2004)

Mit einer SQL-Anweisung à la "CREATE TABLE ..." wird das wohl kein Problem sein, oder?


----------

